# Cherry Shrimp Temps



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought I might just buy a batch of 10-15 jouvi cherry shrimp on ebay for yucks and see if I can get them to grow up. I'd be afraid to put them in my fish aquarium when small as the tetra or dwarf grourami might decide they are food.

Would they survive in an unheated larger fish bowl of a gallon or two? Winter temps in the house would probably be down in the low 60s (F) for part of the day.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Cherry shrimp can survive temps that are that low without any problems. There may be problems if there are big swings in the temp during the day, and they do stop breeding if the temp is low enough. I would be more worried about the filtration and keeping the water clean for the shrimp.


----------

